# City Reptiles Belfast (anyone from Ni especially, but feel free i need the advice!!!)



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been quoted £150 for a 2ft viv with a baby corn, all neccesary equipment included. The people were very helpful in the shop and said they would set it up and everything to test.

Question is would this be the best route to approach or would it be better to build it up gradually with my own parts ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what do you get for that price, what equipment, normal morph?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Just make sure it comes with a thermostat for the heat mat and it sounds like a reasonable price for a setup if it's a wooden viv, not a glass one 

Building your own takes time and if you have it all set up by a professional you should feel more secure that you've got absolutely everything you need.


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Just make sure it comes with a thermostat for the heat mat and it sounds like a reasonable price for a setup if it's a wooden viv, not a glass one
> 
> Building your own takes time and if you have it all set up by a professional you should feel more secure that you've got absolutely everything you need.


Thats what i thought, it would be more re-assuring to have it setup by a pro and tested. I think it comes with the heat mat and a basking lamp as well as the guy stated that he runs both during this weather ..


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It needs to come with a thermostat, or you will be paying an extra £25 

This will turn the heat mat off when it gets too hot. This is the only reliable way of guaranteeing that the snake isn't going to overheat or get burnt.


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

SiUK said:


> what do you get for that price, what equipment, normal morph?


You can either have a normal corn or a caramel morph corn type, the original snake i was interested in was the garter, but apparently they are illegal in the uk now ?

Think it comes with all the equipment i need but i will check on Saturday, i dont mind paying the extra as long as it is done right !!!!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Garters aren't illegal, unless theres something major that I've missed?

...an you shouldn't need a basking light for a corn. If your kit doesn't include a thermostat, see if the shop will knock some cash off one if you don't take the light


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Hmm, i know a guy that runs a reptile store nearby, he only deals with the equipment though, done him a couple of favours, he should do me a discount for the mats etc :crazy:

Snake is a great feeder and a good handler although extremely quick (milk snake )!!!

Love the forum, keep it dudes and dudettes !


----------



## D4W5ON (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey how much do you think it would cost for a Bearded Dragon on its own, no equipment?

Going tomorrow to City Reptiles to have a look.


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

I would always shop around,I have set-up a corn for £50 and would sell an amel corn for around £25. There is a pet shop at the back of the in-shops sell corns,Addy in Reptile in Larne,Andy in furless friends in Derry. Phone and get a quote.


----------



## Jay- (Dec 30, 2009)

hey :]
i know the guys in there, and they're really good. they've always done a good job for me, so i'd say you should get the set up from them  
x


----------



## turtleluver (Dec 29, 2009)

D4W5ON said:


> Hey how much do you think it would cost for a Bearded Dragon on its own, no equipment?
> 
> Going tomorrow to City Reptiles to have a look.


 

depends what sort ur looking for and what age also depends if ur buying from petshop or breeder? 

if u tell us this info we mayb be able to help.:2thumb:


----------

